# USV Anlage



## Bender25 (4 September 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich benötige für eine Anlage ein USV Anlage.Im Forum wurde gibt es zwar schon ein Thread zum Thema USV mit Simens Komponenten. Jedoch ist das Ladegerät für Battieren bis (so wie ich das gelesen hab) 12Ah. Dies ist mir jedoch viel zu klein. Ich benötige Ladegeräte bis 150Ah.

Ich muß bei Stromausfall mindesten 6-10 Stunden überbrücken können. 

Kennt ihr Hersteller die dies vieleicht als Komplettlösung Anbieten?


----------



## MSB (4 September 2007)

Was musst du denn Puffern,
230V AC oder 24V DC oder ...

Falls 24V DC:
Wie schnell muss deine Anlage bereit sein nach entladenem Akku
wieder bereit sein für die nächste Pufferung?

Grundsätzlich kenne ich DC-USV Module bis 40 A Ausgangsnennstrom,
der Akku der daran angeschlossen wird, sollte dem Modul relativ egal sein.
Haben tun die auf jeden Fall Phoenix und Siemens.
Du musst allerdings bedenken das die "nur" ca. 2A Ladestrom haben,
also die wiederaufladezeit bei 150Ah dürfte > 70 h sein.

Bei 230V AC, einfach mal bei den gängigen Herstellern im PC-Bereich nachschaun,
also APC, Online, Powerware ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Bender25 (4 September 2007)

sowohl als auch.
Möchte 230V Puffern über Wechselrichter und die 24V direkt von der Batterie.

Die Ladezeit sag ich mal ist ziemlich egal, da ich jetzt nicht davon ausgehe das  zwei große Stromausfälle innerhalb so kurzer zeit statt finden.

Das mit den 12Ah hat mich jetzt halt irritiert? Meinst du da kann ich dann auch meine große Batterieanlage dran hängen?


----------



## PeBi (4 September 2007)

www.j-schneider.de


----------



## Bender25 (4 September 2007)

super vielen dank. Schaut sehr gut aus


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann die Schneider- Geräte auch nur empfehlen.
Wir hatten die in meiner "ex" Firma auch immer im einsatz, und keinerlei Probleme damit.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 September 2007)

hallo,
oder die hier:http://www.benning.de/BenningDeutschland.3.1.1.18.html


----------

